# selectBooleanCheckbox mit Boolean funzt nicht



## nimo22 (26. Jun 2008)

Ich habe eine selectBooleanCheckbox mit einem Boolean Typ (d.h. kein primitiven Datentyp boolean, sonderen dessen Wrapper-Typ):


```
private Boolean enabled; 

public Boolean isEnabled() {
   return enabled;
    }

public void setEnabled(Boolean enabled) {
        this.enabled = enabled;
    }
```


*Meine Checkbox:*


```
<h:outputLabel for="selectEnabled" value="Select Enabled"/>
<h:selectBooleanCheckbox value="#{sessionBean.enabled}" id="selectEnabled"/>
```

Leider kommt bei mir eine Exception:



```
javax.el.PropertyNotFoundException: /main.xhtml @86,85 value="#{Bean.disabled}": Property 'enabled' not readable on type java.lang.Boolean
```


Wenn ich boolean statt Boolean verwende, funzt es. Ich brauch jedoch "Boolean" und über nem explizitem Cast im getter funzt es auch nicht.

Unter 

forum.java.sun.com/thread.jspa?forumID=427&threadID=500387
und
www.javabeat.net/tips/48-hselectbooleancheckbox-java-server-faces-.html

scheint es so, als ob man boolean und auch Boolean für Checkboxes verwenden kann.
 JSF sieht ja hier auch seinen Standardkonverter "javax.faces.Boolean" vor. Bei mir jedoch nicht. 

Sogar wenn ich explizit "converterId="javax.faces.Boolean" in meiner Checkbox deklariere, kommt die selbe Fehlermeldung.

Hat einer Rat?


----------



## Gast (26. Jun 2008)

Schon mal mit getEnabled statt isEnabled probiert?


----------



## nimo22 (26. Jun 2008)

SUPER!!!

ja, meine view hat einen traditionellen getter für booleans gebraucht.

habe nun isEnabled mit getEnabled ersetzt und jetzt funzt es.

ein ganz schön versteckter fehler, wenn man bedenkt, dass isEnabled lt. Spezi gleichwertig zu getEnabled is..

vielen dank!!!


----------

